

My Dad died because the Cardiologist didn't think to refer to a Neurologist - sbssmadhav

My Dad died because the Cardiologist who was treating him didn't know that he was going to have a stroke even though he complained of all the typical pre-stroke symptoms, i.e. severe headache, high blood pressure, high cholesterol, dizziness. The doctor controlled his blood pressure but, saw nothing alarming in EKG, ECG etc.<p>Could this have been avoided if the Cardiologist and a Neurologist consulted each other. Hell yeah. Can we solve this with software tech? I think so, I am working on a platform (Web + Mobile) for simpler, better communication between different specialists in medicine (unfortunate, sometimes doctors in the same hospital don't talk to each other, let alone outsiders)<p>I know HN is a great place with forward thinkers, your thoughts are much appreciated.
======
wjamesg
I'm sorry to read about your loss, and I applaud your initiative. I believe a
large part of the reason things like this happen is because the solution is so
enormously complex. Developing the software tech (a undertaking in itself) is
one thing. Also required: updating/changing existing regulations (slow &
bureaucratic), training & support, budget approvals, politics, not to mention
the doctor's decision-making process and communication responsibilities...the
list goes on and on!

Eventually we will have a better system. Unfortunately this is likely to be a
very slow, gradual process, which I hope to witness over the course of the
next few decades. In this particular case, software tech could have served as
a communication platform to reduce the chances of doctor miscommunication
and/or overlooking a patient's varying conditions. Generally speaking (and by
my personal experience), doctors seem to be notoriously bad about
communicating the overall picture to responsible parties, at least here in the
U.S. Each doctor takes care of his/her own "backyard" before dashing off to
the next patient. I recognize that this is by no means solely the fault of the
doctor. It's the system!

Again, good on you for wanting to be part of the solution.

------
ameister14
So, your problem isn't simple ease of communication. Your problem is
willingness to communicate. You even recognize that, because you say that
doctors in the same hospital don't talk to one another.

That's not easily solved with tech. It's solved with hospital policies that
foster communication.

I'm sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, the doctor would still have to
recognize that a neurologist needs to be brought in, even if communication was
facilitated.

~~~
soneca
I agree, but there is room to think about a tech solution a little further.

What if the patient himself foster the communication? If the patient can input
all the symptoms and the results of all the exams ordered by one doctor, the
system can detect all the "red flags" that a particular result raises and tell
you which kind of specialist should take a look at it. Example: your
cardiologist register dizziness and high blood pressure. The system knows that
a cardiologist already saw it, but it also alert you that these results and
symptoms should be studied by a neurologist and a endocrinologists.

~~~
ameister14
Using the examples of dizziness and high blood pressure, you've got thousands
of possible outcomes and stroke is not the most common. This is an incredibly
complex system, made more so by the fact that it's so individual. If I
experience dizziness and high blood pressure, it potentially means something
quite different than if you do.

I'm not saying it isn't worthwhile. It is. But let's say you raise all these
symptoms and red flags and decide you need specialized testing from 3
different specialists. Then it turns out you didn't need that testing at all.

Who pays for it? Your insurance company won't.

One of the things I'm working on right now is software to facilitate the
coding process for payment and insurance purposes, and let me tell you, it is
complex for a reason. The insurance companies do NOT want to pay.

This is changing. One of the most likely potential models is a condition based
pay model. An example case would be a 50 year old smoker with high blood
pressure; the insurance company says, ok, on average it costs $1000 to cover
this person for one year. They pay the hospital $1000. If the patient needs a
procedure, the hospital eats the excess cost. If the patient needs no
procedure, the insurance company does.

Now, couple this with a change in how MD's are reimbursed, so it's a
performance based plan rather than a procedure based plan, and you have a more
efficient and better managed system.

We're not quite there yet. When we are, your planned software might work. Give
it 1.5-2 years at a minimum. The new coding processes come out in 2014 and
we're shifting away from private practice, but it takes time.

------
powatom
Check out the NHS Direct Symptom Checker
<http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/checksymptoms>

I doubt it has a public API available (although that's certainly something I'd
advocate the NHS building), but it might give you an idea of the sheer
complexity involved in something like this.

~~~
DanBC
...and people will criticise from both ends. One group of people will say that
it's too safe; driving costs up and subjecting people to unneeded tests and
hospital visits (which are not risk free). Another group of people will say
that it's not safe enough, that it should err on the side of caution, that it
is risking people's lives by not sending them to hospital soon enough.

------
gesman
I think it would be nice to have an app to: \- allow person to select quickly
and easily a set of symptomes that he/she feels. \- Upon submission the app
would send notification to person's doctor as well as search world's databases
for possible diagnosis.

This way your dad would get an immediate feedback on his screen: "POSSIBLE
STROKE! URGENTLY CONTACT YOUR DOCTOR", allowing him or his loved one to apply
extra pressure to medical professionals.

~~~
sbssmadhav
what you propose is interesting, it's so simple that it sounds borderline
idiotic but i think this awareness alone could have prompted my dad to ask his
doctor about a possible stroke or approach a neurologist just to be on the
safer side.

------
bonsai
Can you tell us in more detail about your application?

All those doctors can use IM, phone, email to communicate.

~~~
sbssmadhav
Yes, you are right, most doctors can also use their commonsense but in my
dad's case they didn't! i hesitate to say this as my best buddy is a
neurologist but i agree with vinod khosla, in a few years doctors as we know
them today will be replaced by technology
([http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/02/vinod-khosla-says-
technolo...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/02/vinod-khosla-says-technology-
will-replace-80-percent-of-doctors-sparks-indignation/))!

they should be able to work on a higher level, just as we moved up the chain
from punch cards and assembly code on 8080s doctors need to move up the chain
as well, otherwise we will have many near and dear ones dying due to single
point failure (PCP)!

to answer your question, i am working on an app (will post a link to it in the
next 2-3 weeks) that brings the patient closer to more physicians, hopefully
someone relevant, in my dad's case, a neurologist (at least it takes the risk
of seeing one doctor out of the equation).

